
Loop quantum gravity theory offers glimpse beyond the event horizon - dnetesn
http://phys.org/news/2016-05-loop-quantum-gravity-theory-glimpse.html
======
tauchunfall
Interesting. Yesterday I came across Greg Egan's hard science fiction novel
"Schild's Ladder" (after reading about authors that inspired the story of the
swedish game "SOMA"). The main plot is about loop quantum gravity theory
(LQG). Egan uses the word quantum graph theory and it seems LQG uses the
notion from graph theory.

